# Glass Cloth & cleaner recommendations?



## m140i (Jun 20, 2017)

I recently posted a question in the general section asking about a couple of different things (glass cloths being one) but the thread has disappeared so I assume I must have broken some rule somewhere, so...... I thought I better post a specific question in each relevant section  apologies if you have read this previously........

I was just wondering if any of you can recommend some good glass cloths & cleaner? Spent hours washing my car last weekend and then when I drove to work the next morning the windows looked a sod, especially the windscreen.

I haven't got any decent cloths up to now for glass and have been using some Meguiar's cleaner.

Just wondering if there are any products out there that do the job well, or should I try the old news paper method?? 

Thanks


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

These cloths are brilliant -
https://www.exceldetailingsupplies.co.uk/product-page/glass-shine

Carpro ceriglass is great to give the glass an initial deep clean using IPA to remove.

Autoglym fast glass is an excellent non fussy maintenance cleaner, as is IPA.

cheers

Chris


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

I tend to just use a house glass cleaner, but i use autoglym glass polish for a thorough clean.

Cloth, i tend to use the lent glass cloth double sided, which i think works well


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

autoglym fast glass is good stuff and works well with a fishscale glass cloth like these https://www.prestigecarcareshop.com...r/products/blue-premium-fishscale-glass-cloth


----------



## tarbyonline (May 23, 2009)

For interior glass I find the HG blue concentrate you can get in B&Q does a good job. Dilution ratio is something insane like 15ml for a bucket, and for really dirty glass you can use it neat. Quite like the Power Maxed glass cleaner too though.


----------



## huxley309 (Apr 8, 2006)

Nilglass and a waffle weave.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

AG fast glass and I’ve just picked up some Powermaxed glass cleaner to try as gets good following on here.


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

I'm using AG Fast Glass at the moment and the cloths linked above. The cloths are excellent.


----------



## rob2278 (Jul 18, 2009)

Stoners Invisible Glass & Kilin glass cloths:thumb:


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

*technique NOT product*

Glass cleaning is in the technique NOT the product, get a good method like using a longer pile cloth to apply it and a short ultra sued for removing/buffing.

Using that tequnique you dont even have to use a glass cleaner, optimum or a apc will work fine


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

These are good Glass towels 
https://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/col...-premium-ftw-14-x-16-twisted-loop-glass-towel


----------



## Blacky010_10 (Aug 21, 2016)

Nilfisk glass cleaner and Klin Korea glass cloth for me.. cloths from clean your ride


----------



## Pinny (Dec 15, 2016)

Klin glss cloth..water only needed to clean..leaves a crystal clear finish.


----------



## BruceVolvo (Oct 31, 2016)

Nilco Nilglass 5Ltr £13.48 from Amazon does the job lasted 2.5 years thats the car every 1/2 weeks and when the Mrs spotted it every window and mirror in the house.

Wilco glass cleaning clothes can't remember the price bit it's Wilco they are cheap


----------



## PoweredbyJenga (Mar 28, 2018)

I use 3 step process and its more of a process then a technique as you don't need skill to do it. Just the right steps and process.
1st you need to knock out or scrub the tough stuck on dirt, grime, bugs etc etc. Long pile MF don't t work on the 1st step as they soak too much product. You want the product working on the surface. 
2nd step is to the mop up stage where you use a standard any glass cleaning cloth (short nap generally blue in colour). Don't spend a bom on it. The purpose of this step is to mop any dirt from step one. 
3rd step, the buffing. I find that a short few squirrels of your glass cleaner followed by a final wipe by soft waffle weave MF towel removes any last particles of dirt and always leaves it smear free. I use the cheap ebay car waffle weave drying towels for this, just fold them into 4s.
Cheers


----------



## m140i (Jun 20, 2017)

Thought I would just follow this up and mention that I ended up getting a couple of Klin Korea class cloths.

They seem to work really well! :thumb: I have only used them on the inside of the windows & windscreen so far but the smears etc I ended up with after last cleaning the car seem to have now vanished and it's been sunny too which is when you mainly notice it so I think the Klin cloths are the way forward (I just used water with them to).

So thanks to all for the help & recommendations and also thanks to Clean Your Ride for the great service/supply of the cloths


----------

